
Show HN: TopHN – a real time animated view for HN built in Vue.js and RethinkDB - cyberferret
https://tophn.info/
======
cyberferret
As part of my "learning late in life" efforts, I knocked together this project
to help me consume Hacker News in a way that suits me (and hopefully others)
better.

I wrote a full blog post [0] about my efforts, including some background on
the technologies I used. Feel free to check it out [1] and give me any
feedback you have. I know there a plenty of other real time HN feeds out
there, but hopefully this one keeps it simple while adding quirky features
like a real time karma tracker and animated 'Top 30' bubbling...

[0] - [http://devan.blaze.com.au/blog/2017/3/3/tophn-a-fun-side-
pro...](http://devan.blaze.com.au/blog/2017/3/3/tophn-a-fun-side-project-
built-with-vuejs-and-rethinkdb) [1] -
[https://tophn.info/](https://tophn.info/)

